# M.w.s.a.



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 18, 2009)

How many are attending your Master Wardens & Secretary Association meeting and if so what are you getting out of it?


----------



## david918 (Jan 18, 2009)

We don't have one here in district 32


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont think Ive missed one since I was an EA!  In many respects they are better than the stated meetings in getting to meet new brothers, the education programs presented and visiting new lodges.  I encourage all of our brothers to go if possible!


----------



## owls84 (Jan 19, 2009)

It seems that often this becomes a place for people to go and get their names and titles read, what is the true purpose of this meeting?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 19, 2009)

From our By-Laws

5.05 The institute on Masonic prophecy shall provide instruction and conduct a school for the instruction of officers of the lodges, particularly the Masters, the Senior Wardens, the Junior Warden and the Secretaries. The purpose of such instruction shall be to provide the lodges of this association with the best qualified Masters and leaders possible. The Junior Wardens shall receive instruction in the laws of The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge. The Senior Wardens shall receive instruction in various problems they will face as masters such as appointment of committees, arranging, advertising, and conducting the business if the lodge and such other matters as the committee may deem necessary to better prepare The Senior Wardens for their duties as master. The Masters and Secretaries shall discuss the problems of their respective lodges and seek assistance from those who may have experienced similar problems. 

I hope this will help; if you are not receiving any instruction from your association, ask why!


----------



## Curtis Wilson (Jan 19, 2009)

31st district meets in Alvin.  Each of the groups, Masters, Wardens, and Secretaries, break out into indiviual study groups unless there is a topic for all of them to cover.  The President or designate directs the organization of groups, but not necessarily the topic itself.  Can be very informative, especially if you have a problem to discuss, as there are many knowlegible people there.  Its very much like a Wardens Retreat without the book to take home.


----------



## owls84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Next question is then, I see that there is a purpose but how many times do you get instruction at this meeting? I have only seen introductions and a program (speaker). I wonder if somewhere we may have got off on a tangent.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 19, 2009)

Our association meets 12 times a year and 8 of those we have lessons, in July we have elections of officers and installation, in November we go over what will be voted on at Grand Lodge and in December we talk about what passed and how it will affect the Lodge, in January we receive the Grand Master for his visit to our association. So you see we in the 30th District we do quite a lot.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 20, 2009)

I have not been to enough to of my MW&S meetings to have meaningful opinoin, the few I have been to where great fellowship and an awesome venue to get to know other Masons about the 64th district. I need to get to know that asc. a little better and all they have to offer b/c as most things there is more to it if we just ask. 

Ft Worth Lodge # 148 is hosting the next M.W.&Sec. meeting for the 64th district @ the Ft Worth Masonic Temple on Monday Jan. 26th meal @ 6pm and meeting @ 7pm. We are planning a rightcious meal so be there if ya can.


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 21, 2009)

Nothing.  Could do without.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 21, 2009)

Its also a good way to find out whats going on around the district(s) and get ideas if you have plans on moving to the East someday.  I say districts because dist 9a and b meet as 1 mwsa.


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, in the 64th, we have the MWSA and a Masonic Service Bureau.  Don't really understand why, since the business of both could easily be handled at one.


----------



## 4thgenPM (Mar 5, 2009)

As a past president of an MWSA in a small district, I saw the organization be a catalyst for visitation among very isolationist rural Lodges.  However, it seemed that when a certain core group of officers were no longer eligible, there was nobody to take their place who was interested  in continuing the efforts that had been started.  Our MWSA lasted for about 6 years and then demised due to lack of participation by the officers who were eligible to vote in it.

On the other hand, I've seen MWSAs who do outstanding things for their membership and the Lodges in their districts.  One MWSA I'm familiar with has started a series of district-wide educational sessions for EAs and FCs before meetings could be held on those degrees.  At one point, they discussed having programs to educate ladies and other family members.  

The vital part of an MWSA is providing something that makes it worth spending another night at a Masonic function. If you can draw people in, make them feel welcome, and let them know that their contributions matter to the future of the Fraternity, you'll probably be successful.  If it is something that is done in your district because "that's the way we've always done it," the newer generation of Masons is going to steer clear.

Christian D. Moore, PM


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 5, 2009)

i haven't been to a mwsa meeting in 2 yrs...the one i went to was a waste of time.  maybe i should check it out again...


----------



## JBD (Dec 23, 2009)

I was talking to a couple of long time Masons at Grand Chapter and Council about this and it used to be a HUGE priority.
I did a litte research and have convinced the Masters in both of my Blue Lodges to not schedule anything on the nights the MWSA meets as well as the Masonic Service Bureau.

MWSA is a GL sanctioned Association and I think it is like anything in Masonry, you get out of it what you put into it.  We are going to put more in.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 24, 2009)

What is a "Masonic Service Bureau" & what do it do?


----------



## JBD (Dec 24, 2009)

Masonic Service Bureau - Provides a coordinated contact for benevolence for traveling Brothers, Widow, Orphans and others in need. Provides for Burial teams, and other items often needed.  In Ft Worth are (Tarrant County) we have 28 lodges and instead of dupplicating evrything 28 times there is the MSB that handles these sorts of things.  All of the local Lodges contribute to the Bureau based on a really low cost per capita.  It also provides things like scooters, wheelchairs, beds, that sort of thing.  It is mor effeicient to handle this way.  The Bureau meets monthly and its meeting is sponsored by one of the member lodges,

Here is the website for the Ft Worth Bureau.  If you are nearby come to one of the meetings   Masonic Service Bureau


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal- I'm familiar with the national MSB but didn't know there were local ones.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jan 3, 2010)

It's like everything else depends on who is running MWSA, being neither a Warden, Past anything, etc I haven't had any interaction with them.


----------



## JTM (Jan 5, 2010)

jonesvilletexas said:


> How many are attending your Master Wardens & Secretary Association meeting and *if not how are you getting out of it?*


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Mar 10, 2011)

WE do not have an MWSA in our district. Wish we did.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 10, 2013)

When I moved to Texas I located the nearby lodges using the MWSA web pages.  Whether the groups meet or not the web pages have value.

Last night I asked the outgoing WM how many MWSA meetings he had attended as he progressed through the line.  He said he'd been to one meeting the entire time.


----------

